# DD Externe Mac OS Lion



## petitpointdesel (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,

Comme beaucoup de fans d'Apple, j'ai un peu sauté sur le nouveau Mac OS Lion que j'attendais depuis quelques jours...
Téléchargement et installation, très bien (1h les deux). Je le découvre petit à petit, j'adore les possibilités du Trackpad.

Cependant, mon disque dur n'est plus reconnu, c'est un WESTERN DIGITAL (500Go), quand je le branche, rien ne se passe. Si je le débranche rien non plus, même pas un petit message disant que je ne l'ai pas éjecté avant. Suis-je le seul à avoir ça...?

De plus, je n'arrive pas à installer iTunes 10.4 à chaque fois il me sort qu'une erreur est survenue, même avec la version directement téléchargée sur apple.com. 

J'ai un Macbook Core 2 Duo, 2 GHZ, 2Go DDR3.

Thanks


----------



## pierrotleouf (20 Juillet 2011)

petitpointdesel a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Comme beaucoup de fans d'Apple, j'ai un peu sauté sur le nouveau Mac OS Lion que j'attendais depuis quelques jours...
> Téléchargement et installation, très bien (1h les deux). Je le découvre petit à petit, j'adore les possibilités du Trackpad.
> ...



j'ai le même disque dur externe que toi et le même problème...


----------



## Larme (20 Juillet 2011)

Il apparait dans Utilitaire de Disque ?
Possibilité de le réparer ?


----------



## petitpointdesel (20 Juillet 2011)

Oui il apparait, j'ai déjà essayé de vérifier puis réparer les erreurs, que nenni... Par compte je peux pas vérifier les permissions.


----------



## bako (21 Juillet 2011)

J'ai un Lacie et j'ai le même problème... Donc pas de session film se soir.


----------



## robin102 (21 Juillet 2011)

J'ai exactement le même problème, pour ma part tous mes DDE sont en NTFS, je pense que le problème vient de là car j'utilisais "NTFS for mac" et il ne doit pas être compatible avec Lion pour le moment ! C'est plutôt embêtant ! 
Dites moi si vos DDE sont formatés en NTFS ou autres formats ( S'ils sont en mac Os Etendu et bien ont est très mal barré ! )


----------



## elamapi (21 Juillet 2011)

Pourriez vous essayer ceci (une solution que j'utilise pour un probleme identique).

J'allume l'alimentation (il est branché sur secteur) de mon DD externe (un vieux WD de 320Go).

Il apparait bien dans l'utilitaire disque, mais il n'est pas monté.

Je debranche le cable USB uniquement, puis je le rebranche, et la ... miracle , ca fonctionne.


----------



## robin102 (21 Juillet 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> Pourriez vous essayer ceci (une solution que j'utilise pour un probleme identique).
> 
> J'allume l'alimentation (il est branché sur secteur) de mon DD externe (un vieux WD de 320Go).
> 
> ...


Ne fonctionne pas pour ma part, en quoi est formaté ton DDE ?


----------



## elamapi (21 Juillet 2011)

ntfs, t'a essayé de le monter via l'utilitaire disque ? Si oui, c'est quoi le message d'erreur dans la console ?


----------



## pierrotleouf (21 Juillet 2011)

pour ma part je suis en fat32 et j'ai exactement le même problème


----------



## robin102 (21 Juillet 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> ntfs, t'a essayé de le monter via l'utilitaire disque ? Si oui, c'est quoi le message d'erreur dans la console ?


Utilitaire de disques me dit que le disk n'est pas montable, qu'il faut le réparer, j'ai testé mais ça fonctionne pas non plus.
J'ai aussi essayé PAragon NTFS mais ça fonctionne pas


----------



## Link45 (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai le mÃªme problÃ¨me avec mes partion NTFS. La partion Windows (bootcamp) n'est plus visible et mon DDE Seagate 500 Go 2,5 en NTFS non plus ! Les deux sont bien visible dans utilitaire de disque mais rien a faire, il ne monte pas !!


----------



## ibonhomme (21 Juillet 2011)

même chose pour moi. 2 disques externes en NTFS visibles dans l'utilitaire de disque mais non montables.


----------



## elamapi (21 Juillet 2011)

Y en a pas un qui peut nous dire quel sont les messages d'erreur dans la console (les "vrais" messages systeme).


----------



## prowls (21 Juillet 2011)

Même problème, enfin presque. 

Je sais pas pour vous mais mon disque apparaît quand même dans le volet gauche dans le finder mais il n'apparaît pas sur le bureau! Donc je peux quand même y accéder mais c'est tout de suite moins pratique! J'espère que d'autres petits problèmes de ce type ne vont pas me faire regretter de m'être jeté sur Lion!

Edit: Problème résolu pour ma part. J'ai trouvé la solution sur ce forum grâce à chailleran6

_"Bonsoir,

Ouvrez le Finder, ensuite passez par les préférences du Finder et dans Général sélectionnez (cochez) ce qui manque, dont disques externes
Ensuite dans Barre latérale, cochez également ce qui manque."_


----------



## bompi (21 Juillet 2011)

Oui mais pourquoi ne répondez-vous pas à la question posée par *elamapi* ? Sans cela ça va être difficile d'avancer...


----------



## just1 (21 Juillet 2011)

Juste pour info et apporter de l'aide, mes 2 disques durs LaCie formatés en HFS sont bien détectés après l'installation de Lion et apparaissent bien sur le finder.

Le problème vient donc apparemment de disques durs formatés en NTFS ou FAT32...

Malheureusement je n'ai pas de disque dur formaté en NTFS ou FAT32 pour tester si ils posent problèmes aussi chez moi ...


----------



## mikeymikamike (21 Juillet 2011)

Salut à tous,

Même problème pour moi hier soir, je vous raconte pas le coup de flip!!!
J'ai branché mon HDD externe Western Digital MyPassport 500 hier soir, il n'était pas reconnu non plus par Lion.
En cherchant sur le net, je suis tombé sur un page d'aide Apple conseillant de laisser le disque dur branché une dizaine de minute et de patienter.
Et effectivement, sans rien faire, le disque dur est apparu, avec toutes mes sauvegarde. J'ai ensuite eu droit à l'indexation Spotlight, et tout roule depuis.

Bye

Au fait, mon HDD externe est formaté en Fat32


----------



## ibonhomme (21 Juillet 2011)

voici ce que répond le terminal à la commande "diskutil list" :
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS iBonhomme               499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk1
   1:               Windows_NTFS le bocal               251.0 GB   disk1s1
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *120.0 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS bonhomme3               59.3 GB    disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             792.2 MB   disk2s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data divers                 59.7 GB    disk2s4

en 0, le disque du macbook, en 1, un disque en NTFS et en 2, un disque avec 2 partitions ou j'avais testé la GM d'ou le recovery qu'il faudra que je vire.

@ mikeymikamike : je vais laisser les disques branchés au cas ou. spotlight n'a pas fini son indexation. on sait jamais.


----------



## elamapi (21 Juillet 2011)

Pour ceux qui n'arrive pas a "voir" (car finalement ça semble plutot etre ca) leur disque externe, vous pouvez ouvrir un terminal (dans Applications > utilitaires) et tapper 

mount

et faire un copié collé ici ? 

Et eventuellement ... nous donner une copie des logs de la console (toujours dans Application > utilitaire). ?


----------



## Letabilis (21 Juillet 2011)

Pour ceux qui utilisent Paragon NTFS for Mac, vous utilisez bien la dernière version ? A savoir la 9.0.1 ?

Chez moi aucun souci avec les volumes en NTFS avec ce logiciel en tous cas.


----------



## ibonhomme (21 Juillet 2011)

dans terminal, réponse à la commande "mount" :

/dev/disk0s2 on / (hfs, local, journaled)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, nobrowse)
map -hosts on /net (autofs, nosuid, automounted, nobrowse)
map auto_home on /home (autofs, automounted, nobrowse)
/dev/disk1s2 on /Volumes/bonhomme3 (hfs, local, nodev, nosuid, journaled, noowners)

dans la console, le même message en boucle : 
21/07/11 14:10:00,533 mtmfs: MTM fs Mount server failed to start because of error -1
21/07/11 14:10:02,034 mtmfs: MTM fs Mount server retrying ...
21/07/11 14:10:02,035 mtmfs: MTM fs Mount server failed to start because of error -1
21/07/11 14:10:03,537 mtmfs: MTM fs Mount server retrying ...
21/07/11 14:10:03,538 mtmfs: MTM fs Mount server failed to start because of error -1
21/07/11 14:10:05,039 mtmfs: MTM fs Mount server retrying ...
21/07/11 14:10:05,041 mtmfs: MTM fs Mount server failed to start because of error -1
21/07/11 14:10:06,542 mtmfs: MTM fs Mount server retrying ...
21/07/11 14:10:06,544 mtmfs: MTM fs Mount server failed to start because of error -1
21/07/11 14:10:08,045 mtmfs: MTM fs Mount server retrying ...
21/07/11 14:10:08,045 mtmfs: MTM fs Mount server failed to start because of too many retries
21/07/11 14:10:08,045 mtmfs: MTM fs Mount server failed, last error -1
21/07/11 14:10:08,047 com.apple.launchd: (com.apple.mtmfs[5334]) Exited with code: 99
21/07/11 14:10:08,047 com.apple.launchd: (com.apple.mtmfs) Throttling respawn: Will start in 3 seconds


----------



## elamapi (21 Juillet 2011)

21/07/11 14:10:00,533 mtmfs: MTM fs Mount server failed to start because of error -1

Ca c'est time machine qui essaye de recup ses petits pour voir s'il peut faire un backup.

sinon, c'est quel disque que tu n'arrives pas à monter, car entre ton diskutil et ton mount, je n'ai pas les meme infos.


----------



## ibonhomme (21 Juillet 2011)

merci pour le suivi...

j'avais débranché un des disques. je te refait un diskutil list

/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS iBonhomme               499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *120.0 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS bonhomme3               59.3 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             792.2 MB   disk1s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data divers                 59.7 GB    disk1s4

la partition qui ne se monte pas, c'est "divers" qui est en NTFS. comme mon autre HDD

je viens de couper timemachine, activée par défaut par l'installe de Lion.


----------



## jiffy c(= (21 Juillet 2011)

petitpointdesel a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Comme beaucoup de fans d'Apple, j'ai un peu sauté sur le nouveau Mac OS Lion que j'attendais depuis quelques jours...
> Téléchargement et installation, très bien (1h les deux). Je le découvre petit à petit, j'adore les possibilités du Trackpad.
> ...


Si vous avez NTFS installé sur mac, allez dans les préférences système, dans "autre" choisissez NTFS for mac os X" puis cochez "désactiver  le pilote de parangon ..."
J'avais le même problème mais je peux maintenant accéder à mon DD depuis le Finder 

en espérant que ça puisse aider certain


----------



## ibonhomme (21 Juillet 2011)

J'ai réussi à monter la partition en utilisant la méthode expliquée ici :
https://discussions.apple.com/message/15671711#15671711

La bidouille est a faire à chaque branchement. Au moins, je peux lire la partition pour l'instant.


----------



## elamapi (21 Juillet 2011)

super bizarre, d'autant que ça fonctionne sans soucis chez moi ????

la j'avoue je seche


----------



## ibonhomme (21 Juillet 2011)

Pas de problèmes. c'est déjà sympa d'avoir cherché. ;-)


----------



## tiboug974 (21 Juillet 2011)

Letabilis a dit:


> Pour ceux qui utilisent Paragon NTFS for Mac, vous utilisez bien la dernière version ? A savoir la 9.0.1 ?
> 
> Chez moi aucun souci avec les volumes en NTFS avec ce logiciel en tous cas.



j'avais les mêmes problemes que cité plus haut et la mise à jour vers la V9 a résolu la non reconnaissance de mon WD en ntfs.

merci pour l aide


----------



## ibonhomme (21 Juillet 2011)

Ça n'a rien changé pour moi. Je pense que la ré installation de Lion se profile à l'horizon.


----------



## Fulks78 (21 Juillet 2011)

robin102 a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème, pour ma part tous mes DDE sont en NTFS, je pense que le problème vient de là car j'utilisais "NTFS for mac" et il ne doit pas être compatible avec Lion pour le moment ! C'est plutôt embêtant !
> Dites moi si vos DDE sont formatés en NTFS ou autres formats ( S'ils sont en mac Os Etendu et bien ont est très mal barré ! )



J'utilise Paragon NTFS for mac en version 8 et j'ai un WD my passport 500 GO (USB3) et je n'ai pas ce souci. Ta version de NTFS est elle a jour?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h50 ----------




petitpointdesel a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Comme beaucoup de fans d'Apple, j'ai un peu sauté sur le nouveau Mac OS Lion que j'attendais depuis quelques jours...
> Téléchargement et installation, très bien (1h les deux). Je le découvre petit à petit, j'adore les possibilités du Trackpad.
> ...



POUR ITUNES j'ai donner la solution ici

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/lion-probleme-maj-itunes-10-4-a-765392.html


----------



## moudjy (21 Juillet 2011)

Idem même problème impossible de montée un dd externe NTFS
même avec les logiciel suivant 
*Pragon NTFS FOR mac version 9.0.1* : kedal
*Truxera* dernière version : kedal
*NTFS 3G *derniere version et kedal 
vivement la 10.7.1 
erreur quand l'on force le montage avec l'utilitaire disque :
*
Impossible de monter le disque « TVIX ».
Essayez de le réparer avec Utilitaire de disque puis réessayez de le monter*.


----------



## petitpointdesel (21 Juillet 2011)

jiffy c(= a dit:


> Si vous avez NTFS installé sur mac, allez dans les préférences système, dans "autre" choisissez NTFS for mac os X" puis cochez "désactiver  le pilote de parangon ..."
> J'avais le même problème mais je peux maintenant accéder à mon DD depuis le Finder
> 
> en espérant que ça puisse aider certain



Merci pour la solution ça a marché !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h17 ----------




Fulks78 a dit:


> J'utilise Paragon NTFS for mac en version 8 et j'ai un WD my passport 500 GO (USB3) et je n'ai pas ce souci. Ta version de NTFS est elle a jour?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h50 ----------
> 
> ...



Probème réglé, merci beaucoup !


----------



## mak! (22 Juillet 2011)

petitpointdesel a dit:


> Merci pour la solution ça a marché !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h17 ----------
> 
> ...



Moi aussi la solution a marché pour mon disque dur externe. Merci beaucoup !!!


----------



## mouleagaufre (22 Juillet 2011)

Hello,

Impossible de lire ma clé USB ou mes disques en NTFS.. quelle galère.

J'ai désinstallé Paragon, j'ai aussi viré MacFuse..

Rien n'y fait :-(


----------



## Mattnok (22 Juillet 2011)

Salut à tous et merci à ceux qui filent un coup de main

Pour ma part mon DDE est partionné en deux. La 1ère au format mac et l'autre en NTFS.
Dans le finder je ne vois que la part. mac et dans l'utilitaire de disque je vois les deux mais la 2ème n'est pas montée. J'ai aussi vérifié et réparé mais rien y fait.
J'ai essayé de cocher "désactiver le pilote de Paragon" (version 9.0.1) et redémarré... toujours rien

Réponse à la commande "mount", avec disk0 (mon DD interne), disk1 (DDE format mac) et en disk2 (carte SD en fat32)

/dev/disk0s2 on / (hfs, local, journaled)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, nobrowse)
map -hosts on /net (autofs, nosuid, automounted, nobrowse)
map auto_home on /home (autofs, automounted, nobrowse)
localhost:/nhr6a3nVGdqbFW0PAkHDLZ on /Volumes/MobileBackups (mtmfs, nosuid, read-only, nobrowse)
/dev/disk2s1 on /Volumes/NO NAME (msdos, local, nodev, nosuid, noowners)
/dev/disk1s1 on /Volumes/MattPart1mac (hfs, local, nodev, nosuid, journaled)


Réponse à la commande "diskutil list"

/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            319.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *1.5 TB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS MattPart1mac            500.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:               Windows_NTFS MattPart2NT            1.0 TB     disk1s2
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *4.0 GB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 NO NAME                 4.0 GB     disk2s1

Je ne sais pas comment fonctionne la console, si quelqu'un peut me donner la marche à suivre je vous le ferai illico.

Voilà, merci d'avance pour votre aide, bonne nuit, moi j'vais au panier 

Matt.


----------



## ibonhomme (22 Juillet 2011)

salutations matinales.

j'ai trouvé cette piste là. pas encore testé pour moi.

http://www.jeuxdefillefr.com/la-solution-au-probleme-de-ntfs-sur-mac-os-x-lion

je vais de toute façon refaire une clean instal dans la journée.

EDIT : montage automatique au redémarrage. en lecture seule. reste a installer parangon pour l'écriture.
EDIT : ça fonctionne. montage auto, écriture et lecture. Probleme résolu.

PS : si un modo ou admin passe par là. il serait intéressant de mettre la méthode en évidence quelque part


----------



## Link45 (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonjours,

Pour ma parre aucune technique cité n'a fonctionné ! FAT monte très bien mais le NTFS rien a faire.

Si quelqu'un a une autre méthode je suis preneur !! 

Vivement une mise a jour pour ce nouveau félin.


----------



## bompi (22 Juillet 2011)

Tu as bien supprimé les pilotes puis redémarré avant de réinstaller les nouveaux pilotes ?


----------



## Link45 (22 Juillet 2011)

Oui, bien sur ! J'ai suivis a la lettre le lien donné par bonhomme44

Je sais plus quoi faire !! C'est pour ça j'attend avec impatience une mise a jour de Lion ...


----------



## Link45 (23 Juillet 2011)

Link45 a dit:


> Oui, bien sur ! J'ai suivis a la lettre le lien donné par bonhomme44
> 
> Je sais plus quoi faire !! C'est pour ça j'attend avec impatience une mise a jour de Lion ...



EDIT: Tous est rentré dans l'ordre ! Je n'avais pas supprimé le bon fichier :rose:

Merci a tous


----------



## philippelyon (26 Juillet 2011)

/library/filesystems/fusefs.fs/support/fusefs.kext failed to load - kernel logs for errors or try kextutil(8)
The macfuse file system is not available (71)

Voila le message

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h41 ----------




elamapi a dit:


> Pourriez vous essayer ceci (une solution que j'utilise pour un probleme identique).
> 
> J'allume l'alimentation (il est branché sur secteur) de mon DD externe (un vieux WD de 320Go).
> 
> ...


ça a fonctionné comme ça moi aussi !!!


----------



## moustachor (26 Juillet 2011)

Vas dans Préférences du Finder et vérifie que la case "Disques durs" est bien cochée dans la première ligne  (Afficher les éléments.....)

Moi, c'était pas coché à l'installation de lion. une fois fait tous mes disques sont montés


----------



## loguy38 (4 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Je suis dans le même genre de problèmes...

J'ai un disque dur Wester Digital 500 GO qui ne se connecte plus à Lion (alors qu'il fonctionne avec Windows ) ...

Je ne le vois pas dans mes Périphériques (dans A Propos de ce mac) ..
Voici ce que me dit la commande MOUNT:  
/dev/disk0s2 on / (hfs, local, journaled)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, nobrowse)
map -hosts on /net (autofs, nosuid, automounted, nobrowse)
map auto_home on /home (autofs, automounted, nobrowse)

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider ! 

Bonne journée : )


----------



## lauralexy (8 Août 2011)

jiffy c(= a dit:


> Si vous avez NTFS installé sur mac, allez dans les préférences système, dans "autre" choisissez NTFS for mac os X" puis cochez "désactiver  le pilote de parangon ..."
> J'avais le même problème mais je peux maintenant accéder à mon DD depuis le Finder
> 
> en espérant que ça puisse aider certain



Merci beaucoup pour ton aide je désespérais !!!!

Mon Dd WD n'apparaissait que dans utilitaire de disque et j'avais beau le réparer rien n'y faisait.
Je précise qu'il n'est pas branché sur secteur.
Dans Préférences du Finder,  la case "Disques durs" était bien cochée ...

Cela faisait plusieurs heures que je surfais désespérément pour trouver la solution surtout que j'ai 2 DD WD 500 GO !!!!

Puis j'ai suivi tes instructions et  génial mon Dd est apparu sur le bureau.

Encore merci à toi


----------



## cowpilot (5 Septembre 2011)

merci beaucoup! est ce que cela veut dire que NTFS est géré nativement par Lion désormais?


----------



## Muti (6 Février 2012)

Bonjour ,

         J'espère être dans le bon forum et la bonne discussion ,en fait j'achète un ordinateur équipé de LION ne serait il donc pas préférable de récupérer mes données à partir de mon ancien Mac plutôt qu'à partir du DDEXT qui est de plus un WD risquant donc de ne pas être reconnu ,et est ce que cette opération me permettrais de récupérer uniquement les données et logiciels qui m'intéressent ,sans avoir ultérieurement tout un ménage et des mises à jour interminables à éxécuter ? 

J'espère ne pas m'être trompée de forum et avoir été suffisamment claire ,merci


----------



## Muti (7 Février 2012)

Muti a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> J'espère être dans le bon forum et la bonne discussion ,en fait j'achète un ordinateur équipé de LION ne serait il donc pas préférable de récupérer mes données à partir de mon ancien Mac plutôt qu'à partir du DDEXT qui est de plus un WD risquant donc de ne pas être reconnu ,et est ce que cette opération me permettrais de récupérer uniquement les données et logiciels qui m'intéressent ,sans avoir ultérieurement tout un ménage et des mises à jour interminables à éxécuter ?
> 
> J'espère ne pas m'être trompée de forum et avoir été suffisamment claire ,merci



ouh la je me suis complètement trompée de forum Mauvais trip !:rose: je migre

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h52 ----------

Beuh non je m............e !


----------



## latino973 (2 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
 Depuis que je suis passer sous OSX Lion 10.7.4, mon Mac ne reconnait plus les gros DD externe,   il apparait uniquement dans l'utilitaire de disque et impossible de le faire monter 
Si vous avez des solutions, merci d'avance !


----------

